# So, I went on a fishing trip..



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it's still not fixed because i'm fighting the insurance company still. but it's reliable enough to take me 60 miles out of town, come home, and go back the next day on less than 1/4 tank of gas. and, i LOVE this car at 80mph. it feels rock solid, and can get up and move at that speed.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Ah yes, the B13 of BMW. E30 chassis right? Is that a 325 or 318 model? I like that car, it reminds me of the sentra, except rear wheel drive. 

So is this car faster than the sentra? I want to know cuz this kid in an E30 325 with a fart can muffler likes to rev around the neighborhood. I feel like eating some rice when I see him again.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Ah yes, the B13 of BMW. E30 chassis right? Is that a 325 or 318 model? I like that car, it reminds me of the sentra, except rear wheel drive.
> 
> So is this car faster than the sentra? I want to know cuz this kid in an E30 325 with a fart can muffler likes to rev around the neighborhood. I feel like eating some rice when I see him again.


this car is a 325e body, with a 325i motor. it's a LOT quicker than the sentra. my personal best at the strip, with my 195/60/14s was a 15.6 @ 92, i spun nearly all of first, and part of second. my car also has a 2.79 rear end, certain i and iS cars had a 3.73 rear end, which would propel them closer to a 13.3. if his car is an e model, go rape it. they only run 17s. but a 318is will run 15s as well..


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

So what car and engine is in this one I found? I kind of want one of these for a daily beater. 
1988 BMW 325e


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

that's a 325e, it's got the 2.7L motor, 130hp, 190tq, and low revs. it's a good solid motor, but it's not fast at all. you can always buy an I head, and throw it on there, and have the high power of the I with the high torque of the E.


----------

